# Romeo y Julieta (Cuba) Wide Churchill Cigar Review - Romeo y Julieta (Cuba) Wide Churchill



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Romeo y Julieta (Cuba) Wide Churchill Cigar Review - Romeo y Julieta (Cuba) Wide Churchill*

Jut had a box of ten delivered via Beirut airport (which sells 10% of the cuban world supply) and is in fact an amazingly huge and compehensive hum...

Read the full review here: Romeo y Julieta (Cuba) Wide Churchill Cigar Review - Romeo y Julieta (Cuba) Wide Churchill


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice review i look forward to trying these!:bounce:


----------

